# My Speakers Will Not Work?



## CrutialCruz (Oct 18, 2006)

I plugged in my speakers and there is no sound coming out? My comp says that it doesn't have a driver but I don't know how to get a new one? The speakers used to work for my comp but ever since I put windows XP os on it again they didn't work.I dont have internet for my pc but i do for my mac so please tell my how to get my speakers to work again.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

You will have to install sound drivers for your sound card. There are various ways to do this...if you have the cd that came with the computer (or parts if you built this yourself) it should have the drivers on it. Otherwise, you will need to know what model of sound card you have in there (if it's onboard, 3rd party, etc...)

If you can find that out, you could download the drivers on your mac and transfer them to your PC via floppy disk, cd, or whatever form of removable media you might have access to.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi there,
when you re-install windows, you need to put the drivers back on. For these drivers, post your sound card make and model, if you don't know this and you brought it ready built from a company, post the make and model of your computer, and we will be happen to find you the correct drivers.


----------



## CrutialCruz (Oct 18, 2006)

*How?*

I can find out the driver details but how do i put a download from my mac onto a cd so that i can transfer it to my pc?By the way have a dell dimension 3000.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Well if your mac has a cd-burner, just burn it on a data cd, or simply use a floppy disk.


----------



## CrutialCruz (Oct 18, 2006)

*sorry*

is a data cd the same as the ones u burn music on?


----------



## CrutialCruz (Oct 18, 2006)

if i have a dell dimension 3000 then do u know which sound driver i should get?


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Here is the drivers: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=1&vercnt=3&formatcnt=1&libid=3&fileid=122481
and yes, a data CD is the same as what you burn music onto.


----------

